
Super Nintendo Game Bugs - ericdanielski
https://byuu.net/game-bugs/snes
======
steve_adams_86
One of my favorites was in Final Fantasy VI.

If you cast vanish on an enemy (especially Gabbldegak) then use Relm to sketch
the vanished enemy, a number of things would happen.

Sometimes General Leo would join your team, your stats would get pumped
massively, and you'd own something like 99 of hundreds of items.
Unfortunately, a bunch of graphics could look wrong and your game could
spontaneously freeze, or your game state would be erased entirely.

This bug actually played a role in me becoming interested in programming!

[https://finalfantasy.fandom.com/wiki/Sketch_bug](https://finalfantasy.fandom.com/wiki/Sketch_bug)

